# eliminar corrientes generadas en el cambio de giro de motor



## malvarez (Mar 23, 2007)

Necesito eliminar las corrientes que se generan al cambiarle el sentido de giro a un motor trifásico de CA. Este motor cambia constantemente el sentido de giro cada 30 segundos y se calienta rápidamente debido a estas corrientes.


----------



## Perromuerto (Mar 23, 2007)

Eso es muy vago. Debes decirnos como es accionado el motor y
cual es el mecanismo de frenado. Si el frenado es disipativo, ese
es el problema. Hay dos formas de frenar el motor y no recalentarlo:
frenado regenerativo y frenado mecánico externo al motor en el eje.
Por que primero hay que frenarlo para que cambie el sentido de giro...

Saludos


----------



## malvarez (Mar 23, 2007)

EL motor esta controlado por un plc y dos contactores. Gira en un sentido hasta accionar un contacto, en ese momento queda sin corriente por 0.5seg y luego comienza a girar en sentido contrario. El frenado lo hace al cambiar de giro.


----------



## thors (Mar 23, 2007)

debes implementar una de las opciones que dice perromuerto


----------



## capitanp (Mar 23, 2007)

ese motor esta ciendo forzado fuera de los parametros de fabricacion, un mal diseño de la maquina, porque para cambiar de sentido de giro siempre tienes que partir de 0 RPM o aproximado.
intenta con un frenado regenerativo (CC) el cual te consumira mas de 1/2 segundo pero a la larga te ahorrara mucho dinero


SAludos


----------



## tiopepe123 (Mar 23, 2007)

busca un poquito frenado por corriente continua, se aplica una pequeña corriente en uno de los bobinado y se bloquea el motor, normalmente  con 12V y unos cuantos miliamperios hay suficiente , limitando la corriente con una resistencia.

Tambien parte del problema viene a que el motor no puede extraer el calor ya que el ventilador interno  nollega a mover suficiente caudal de aire., deberias añadirle un ventilador externo tipo PC pero para 220V.

El otro problema viene a que en cada arranque circula una corriente del doble del nominal, o sea esta disipando el doble de potencia que la nominal.


Pero tiene razon capitanp ese motor te va a durar cuatro dias, deberias buscar una solucion mecanica u otro sistema como podria ser un cilindro neumatico  o similar...
Tambien hay unos motores neumaticos que ter permiten indicar cuando deben girar (grados de giro) y creo que son mas adecuados.


----------



## malvarez (Mar 23, 2007)

Muchas gracias por los consejos.
Lo que hice por el momento es colocarle ventilación extra. Llevo ya 14 horas de marcha y se ha estabilizado la temperatura del motor. Realmente no soy ningún expero por lo que les agradecería si me explicaran como hacer para frenarlo con corriente continua.

saludos


----------



## tiopepe123 (Mar 23, 2007)

mira este link

http://html.rincondelvago.com/inversor-de-giro-con-freno_1.html

Ojo yo no te recomiendo que abuses de el, con una resistencia variable (reostato) ajustalo de forma que el freno no sea excesivamente brusco, piensa que con este metodo puedes clavar el motor o parada superbrusca, pero el motor se resiente mucho.

Sigo recomendandote otro metodo, sobretodo de tipo mecanico, como son cajas reductoras y similares.


----------



## José Miguel Correa Useche (Mar 24, 2007)

En este caso no se mensiona como estas trabajando el motor si con contactor o con INVERTER
ya que esto es muy importante.
Los inverter tienen el frenado por inyección de DC los cuales regulan la cantidad de corriente inyectada (en porcentaje para OMRON ) y el tiempo de duración del frenado.
Puedes controlar la Desaceleración del motor lo cual es una gran ventaja y la curva voltaje frecuencia para no producir una saturación magnética del motor lo cual produce calentamiento y pérdidas del par-motor.
No se mensiona tampoco la potencia del  motor y si es de inducción o anillos rozantes  etc.
¡ OJO !   Verificar la clase de servicio del motor si es S1 o S3. El S1 está diseñado para trabajo continuo y el S3 para arranques y paradas continuas por tal razón algunos traen vetilación forzada. Mira el FACTOR DE SERVICIO del motor.


----------

